# Some of my wedding pics :)



## Isa (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello Everyone
Here are some pictures of my Wedding 
The photographers came to my parents place to take some pics of me and my family before going to the church

With my parents and my sister (she was our Maid of Honnor)













Before the reception, we had to go to a big park for the photographers to take some pics... 




While we were there taking pictures, a mini bus that was giving infos about the park pass by lol it was funny.












On this pic, we were leaving the park to go to the reception hall




That was our wedding cake, we were not very happy about the tortoises on the top, the lady did not make a good job in this one, some people thought they were frogs and were asking us: are frogs your favorite animals lol








I do not know if you guys do that, but here, there are 2 official dances (the bride and groom) one at the begining right after the cocktail and one after the meal to open the dance (people dance during the meal too so I am not too sure why we dance) but during this dance, people throw confetti at the bride and groom but when I say confetti I say CONFETTI, it is crazy, my husband and I could not breath lol there was so many.








The dance with my father 




We had an amazing day  my favorite moment was at the Chuch, it was magic. We were supposed to get married in May but had to postpone the wedding day in August since I was too sick in May, and when I got the other surgery in June, we were not sure we could do it in August... but yes, we got married! It made the day even more magic


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh, Isa: What a beautiful bride you were!! And the dress!!!!!

Thank you for sharing your wonderful day with us. I was wondering what happened to our seeing the pictures!


----------



## jdawn (Sep 8, 2010)

Isa, 
I agree with Yvonne, you are a beautiful bride and your dress is gorgeous!  What a nice-looking couple you two make! And, that is so cool to have tortoises on your wedding cake! Thank you for sharing your amazing day with us.
Congratulations! ~ Jenny Dawn


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats! What lovely photos.


----------



## chadk (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Becki (Sep 8, 2010)

You guys look amazing and so happy! Your folks look tired and very broke...haha. (jk)
Congratulations!


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow you're such a beautiful bride!! Your dress is amazing!
The confetti dance is soo cool  (though I have to admit the silly string in my hair might push me over the edge, ha )
Daddy/daughter dance pics always make me tear up...

Beautiful pictures, beautiful wedding, beautiful couple! Congrats!!


----------



## shmily1605 (Sep 8, 2010)

Awww how pretty. I love the wedding colors. Congrats!!


----------



## terryo (Sep 8, 2010)

Isa...you look like a Princess. You make such a wonderful looking couple. I would have never thought they were frogs...they look like turtles, and I loved the cake. And those pictures in the park....what more could I say. Absolutely beautiful. Have a wonderful happy life....you are a sweetheart always.


----------



## Candy (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh my gosh you make the most beautiful bride Isa. Your photographer is very good. What a handsome husband you have.  I loved all of your family looks beautiful too. What about that dress? Where did you buy this wonderful dress? I love the train and your sisters is beautiful too. I agree on the cake. I think they look like little tortoises not frogs. If you want to post more pictures when you get them I'd love to see more.


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 8, 2010)

Isa, what great photo footage of your beautiful day.
Congratulations ....and I like the cake topper--so unique!


----------



## LadyGreek (Sep 8, 2010)

CONGRATS ISA!!!!! You were the most beautiful bride and your day looked so happy and magical!!! I wish you both a wonderful future together for many many many years!!!!


----------



## Skyler Nell (Sep 8, 2010)

Isa everything looks perfect!!
You look beautiful and your dress and hair are gorgeous!
OMG the turtle cake toppers? I literally laughed out loud!!
They are soooo cute (and I think that they totally look like turtles, not frogs!)
Congratulations!!!


----------



## hali (Sep 9, 2010)

fantastic wondererful piccys you looked gorgeous xx


----------



## Annieski (Sep 9, 2010)

Happiness Always.... In All Ways!


----------



## Isa (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the nice comment 
Katie, I hate the silly string lol kids were spraying it on us but they were really close to our faces, it was smelling so strong yuck! But hey I have to admit, I loved this dance, we had a lot of fun 
You guys make me feel better about the cake topper lol. I did not like the lips of the tortoise bride though lol.
Candy I bought my dress at a wedding dress store here in Montreal, it is a Maggie Sottero, I always wanted one of her dresses for my wedding .


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Isa, You look beautiful! I love the cake topper! Now that is commitment!!!! What a great day for you. Best wishes!


----------



## Isa (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Dee


----------



## Traveller (Sep 9, 2010)

Congratulations!

Absolutely lovely photos, thank you for sharing.

Your cake topper was awesome, as was your dress and flowers.
Hubby looks dashing as well.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 9, 2010)

Isa, I have always known you were a beautiful person on the inside from your postings in here, but now I also see your just as beautiful on the outside, too. I am so glad your wedding went so smoothly. Such great memories of that day you will have to look back on, when you celebrate your 75th anniversary.


----------



## Isa (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Sue and Jacqui


----------



## Isa (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Jeremy


----------



## Stazz (Sep 26, 2010)

Ohhhhhh Isa my lovely friend !!!!! You truly looked like a Princess on your happy day. You both looked so happy. That cake looks delicious. Everything looked wonderful !!!! I'm so glad you shared your pics with us !!! you made a beautful bride.
All 4 of us wish you many MANy happy, healthy years together, all 4 of you 

7 months till I can show you my pics


----------



## Isa (Sep 26, 2010)

Aww Thanks Stace  I can't wait to see your pic, I am sure you are going to look amazing on your Big Day


----------



## dreadyA (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh wow! You look stunning. Congrats


----------



## Isa (Sep 26, 2010)

dreadyA said:


> Oh wow! You look stunning. Congrats



Thank you Abe


----------



## armandoarturo (Oct 5, 2010)

amazing pictures! so colorful!!!
the cake its awesome!!! haha I tought they were tortoises! .. I guess its because it almost looks like if they had carapace, or something in the back..
just beautiful ! congratulations!!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 5, 2010)

Congrads you two! .... good thing I wasn't a " guest " at the party, I would have snuck in a tort in the pic! 

May you both be happy and live life to the fullest! 

JD~


----------



## Isa (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks ArmandoArturo 
They were tortoises, it is just that some people thought they were frogs 
Thanks JD 
It would have been beautiful to see one of your RF's in the pic


----------



## Paige Lewis (Oct 8, 2010)

What beautiful photos and you look amazing! Congratulations and again great cake topper!


----------



## Isa (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks Paige


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, loved the photos. You look amazing! In fact, the whole thing looked amazing! It almost makes me want to get married!


----------



## Isa (Oct 8, 2010)

alfiethetortoise said:


> Wow, loved the photos. You look amazing! In fact, the whole thing looked amazing! It almost makes me want to get married!



Thank you


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 8, 2010)

On Sunday I spend the day after the NASCAR race watching the weeding shows, the one about finding the right dress and the one with David Turturo and the bridezilla show, and I have to say your dress is TV show worthy. It and you are just beautiful.
It must have felt amazing wearing that dress. I got married in a Harley Tee shirt spike heeled knee boots and Levis. I have never worn a dress like that one and I am super jealous! It looks like you just had an amazing day. Even with the cake topper the cake was amazing also. I look forward to more pictures...


----------



## Isa (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you so much Maggie


----------



## stells (Oct 14, 2010)

Isa... you look absolutely stunning in the pictures... glad you had a great day... everything looked gorgeous... 


BTW... Are frogs your favorite animal... Sorry couldn't resist lol


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Oct 17, 2010)

What wonderful photos, of a wonderful day for a wonderful person.

Isa, your husband is one lucky guy to have married such a kind and beautiful woman...I too thought the "tortoise" cake was a lovely touch, since Hermy and Popcorn couldn't attend...I hope you had a relaxing honeymoon and are comfortably settling into official "married life" now. 

I hope your health continues to improve so you will soon feel completely normal again.


----------



## Isa (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Kelly and Stephanie 
LOL Kelly, I am sure I looked so weird when the first person who asked me that asked, because I did not know what he was talking about lol.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats! Great photos!


----------



## Isa (Oct 20, 2010)

gummybearpoop said:


> Congrats! Great photos!



Thank you


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Oct 20, 2010)

OMG...Absolutly Stunning. Beautiful pics..Congrats!


----------



## Isa (Oct 20, 2010)

Sweetness_bug said:


> OMG...Absolutly Stunning. Beautiful pics..Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Marty333 (Oct 25, 2010)

I really like the 6 picture but the chain link fence kind of annoys me lol. Anyway it still is my favorite picture!


----------



## Isa (Oct 26, 2010)

lol I never saw the fence in the picture until now , I agree that now that I see it, it kind of bothers me


----------

